# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2015 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Manchester by the Sea Police Department
Date: September 21, 22, 23, 2015
Location: Manchester by the Sea, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call this department for reservations.


----------

